# Excellent training videos



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

A very well respected trainer is posting a series of training videos for the next few days - it is free to sign up for and you can watch the first one free of charge so well worth taking a look.

http://www.brilliantrecalls.com/fe/68435-video-1-recallers


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has looked at this but I have decided to take the plunge with my pair and give the full course a try


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Must have a look!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wow, quite a lot of pennies, but I guess it is an investment, if there are dvd's involved perhaps you could rent them out to us for a fee?!! you will have the best behaved dogs on the forum.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is a lot of pennies but I spoke to a friend who did the last course and as she said if you break it down into six months of training it is not too much at all (she says hopefully ) 

I really enjoyed the "its yer choice" game and Molly who is not known for her self control got it very quickly so I am hopeful this will work for her particularly


----------



## MissesT (Dec 17, 2013)

I've also taken the plunge 2ndhandgal. I like the idea of the play being constructive and with an end goal insight. Have already tried the leaving the snack game and Dexter responded well. Looking forward to it starting - do you know when that is? Perhaps we could compare experiences as we go through it?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry MissesT - I have been away for a few days visiting my big brother for his birthday so only just seen this.

Officially it started yesterday but I was still catching up on life then so we have made a start today with a quick go at the first game.

I have decided to concentrate mostly on Molly during the course as I think she really needs the work far more than Chance.

Would be great to compare experiences


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So far so good with this course and Molly is certainly enjoying the extra attention. There are some days I really do not have time to do any training at all so I am just going to skip those days and do the course in my own time so we will gradually slip behind


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How are you doing MissesT?

We are way behind now so I have lots of reading and videos to watch to catch up as we have really not done much at all while it has been so warm.

I am enjoying the principles of the training of waiting for and rewarding self control though and it has certainly made me think about how I do things at times.


----------



## MissesT (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi there

We are also very behind - school holidays I thought would be a perfect time but doesnt seem to be the case. Do you know if we will have access tot he course material forever? A bit cross with myself but there is now so much to catch up on.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think there is 8 weeks worth of course and we have access for 6 months so plenty of time to catch up. 

Although I intended to really just concentrate on Molly there are some bits which really suit Chance so I am tending to do a messy hotch-potch of bits of training and just gradually changing some of the way I do things.


----------

